# Bags



## fedrusion (Jul 26, 2010)

I'm going to start riding to work to get my training time in but need to be able to carry my cloths etc for work. 

What are the experts using?


----------



## ezdoesit (Sep 7, 2008)

Ortlieb
Front and back Roller Classics


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

When I was working I took the car once per week to leave clean clothes & bring dirty clothes home. If you fold them nicely you can keep them in a desk or filing cabinet drawer & change is the restroom after giving yourself a bird bath. Shoes can be left under your desk. I was lucky & had a place that I could keep my bike inside.


----------



## rmsmith (Feb 15, 2007)

I like the Jandd saddle bags, which are not too wide; just right, IMHO.


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

I usually use a messenger back on a front porteur rack with a cargo net, but I like the Origin 8 saddlebag too:

http://www.amazon.com/Origin8-Classic-Tour-Canvas-Saddle/dp/B002SGAVXU


----------



## KWL (Jan 31, 2005)

Another Ortlieb user. Front rollers but on the back. Five days a week...no driving. Once a week haul the shirts. Shoes at work, slacks rotate when needed. Other days I have the option to ride fixed or go-fast bike without racks if I want.


----------



## gnelsontr (Apr 22, 2011)

I bought a Topeak trunkbag with panniers. The panniers are a bit flimsy, but I was able to put a laptop in each one. I like the trunk baq which can hold quite a bit of gear or clothes.


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

I also use Ortliebs, although I prefer the Packers to the Rollers. I use a pair of Sport Packer Plus--a front pannier--on the rear. They hold a four-day work week's worth of clothes, lunches and snacks.

I use a racked bike on Mondays to haul everything in, and again on Thursdays to bring home the laundry. On Tuesday and Wednesday I can ride any bike I want.


----------



## dualpivot (Oct 25, 2009)

Mr. Versatile said:


> When I was working I took the car once per week to leave clean clothes & bring dirty clothes home. If you fold them nicely you can keep them in a desk or filing cabinet drawer & change is the restroom after giving yourself a bird bath. Shoes can be left under your desk. I was lucky & had a place that I could keep my bike inside.


that requires a degree of organization which I am incapable of  I am right now weighing a set of Jandd Mini Mountain panniers vs. Arkel Dolphin 32...the question is do I want more storage (the jandd) or waterproofness (arkel). Right now I am leaning toward the Jandd and wimping out on heavy rain days. Adding the Jandd rain cover would make the Arkels a cheaper choice.


----------



## skh (Mar 4, 2011)

give Axiom panniers a look. lots of styles and sizes. I use the Cartier style. good for light trips. well made and affordable. not weather proof though but i've used mine several times in damp,wet conditions w/o any problems.


----------



## BigCircles (Mar 25, 2009)

brucew said:


> I use a pair of Sport Packer Plus--a front pannier--on the rear.


brucew - Any chance you could post up some pictures of this setup...?  I'm looking to upgrade my Deuter Rack Pack Uni's...and the Sport Packer Plus's look perfect. Just about the same size. Maybe a little smaller...but definitely as functional - and waterproof.

Thanks.


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

BigCircles said:


> brucew - Any chance you could post up some pictures of this setup...?


Wish I could, but my camera's broke and instead of getting it fixed or replacing it, I've been spending my money on groupsets, wheelsets and new glasses.

They're taller than I expected, and expand in height when overstuffed. Width and depth are the same as a loosely rolled-up pair of Levis 501s.


----------



## fedrusion (Jul 26, 2010)

Thanks for the direction guys. Time will tell where I end up. I may need to drive in once in at least once a week so I may bring in a duffel bag with clothes for a week so that is an option.


----------



## Eiron (Sep 9, 2006)

I'm using the Frost River Gunflint Trail saddle bag. It holds my change of clothes & lunch on the way in, & my clothes & cold morning gear on the way home.


----------



## Trek2.3 (Sep 13, 2009)

Bushwhacker panniers are nice and a good value. This is the 3000 cu in Montezuma. The fact that all 3 bags are connected allows you to carry it like luggage as you pilot the bike through European train stations and on to trains. One hand for the bag set and one hand for the bike (they must be separated while on the train).

https://www.topratedadventures.com/Mfg/BushwhackerBags.htm


----------



## lextek (Apr 1, 2004)

Trek2.3 said:


> Bushwhacker panniers are nice and a good value. This is the 3000 cu in Montezuma.
> https://www.topratedadventures.com/Mfg/BushwhackerBags.htm


That some serious capacity. Looks like they have some nice bags on their site.


----------



## brewster (Jun 15, 2004)

I would second the Axiom Monsoon. They can be used front or rear, are made well, not too expensive, come in nice colors, look streamlined and are totally waterproof. I've had them through many downpours and the contents are bone dry. They are about the right size for commuting. They make the larger Typhoon in the same style meant for rear rack use. They also have large reflective material on both the back and the sides.


----------



## H.Bicycletus (Apr 16, 2006)

Pac Designs "Pro Light--Small" messenger bag. (It's small in name only)


----------



## kjdhawkhill (Jan 29, 2011)

*I am not a pro, strictly a casual commuter*

What I have found is that the only way to do it is to leave most of my clothes at work. Including shoes. 

I have three different bags which I combine depending on how much stuff needs to head one way or the other. 
1. A "Tangle" frame bag from relevate designs which usually holds my lunch on the way in and any layers shed for the ride home. It also holds the heavy battery for a borrowed old-school headlamp and a wallet, cell phone etc. https://www.revelatedesigns.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=store.catalog&CategoryID=1&ProductID=5
Kindy pricey but a great option in that you can reach most of your stuff while still riding. Also highly water resistant and lightweight.

2. a transit qr seat post rack with a clearance priced seattle sports water proof trunk bag which holds my normal seat pack kit along with a pair of slacks or shirt. Cheap and heavy but better for bulky items like clothing.

3. a small back pack designed for riding which holds more accessories (alternate weather gloves, alternate glasses), layers and a kindle. http://www.rei.com/product/817283/detours-kokopelli-pack-2010-closeout . These types of things can always be found on clearance and for comfort's sake the idea is to keep it small and combine it with at least one of the above. 

I find that being able to bring all three lets (or would let) me move two sets of clothes from the house to work and return two dirty sets. This still doesn't include shoe movement. Like I said, I'm strictly a casual (recreational and dry-weather) commuter. In reality my work clothes are packed into plastic grocery bags (pants, shirt, underwear, undershirt, socks) and make the trip to work three or four at a time in an automobile.


----------



## acg (Feb 13, 2011)

The two types of pannies which I use for my 20-mile each way commute are...

1) the Nashbar Garment Bag Pannier ($59). This is the same as the Performance Bike brand which retails for $99. Great for the days when I need to bring a few days worth of clothes to the office.

http://www.nashbar.com/bikes/Catalo...Dollar+Rank//1&cn1=&searchTerm=garmet+pannier

2) The Axiom Laptop Pannier ($60). I scored a great deal on Craigslist for one at $20. This pannier is waterproof and great for those days when I only need to carry my laptop and a few work files between home and the office.

http://wheelgirl.typepad.com/web_log/2007/11/axiom-laptop-pa.html


----------



## jfmcgowan (Apr 18, 2011)

Mine are Performance Transit Epic DX panniers, and their Transit trunk bag. Depending on what I am hauling I sometimes leave one or more of them off.

If you can catch them when they are on sale, they are a pretty good deal.

Nashbar has a very similar set too.

View attachment 230190


----------

